# cheyenne rear lights.



## doodlesanddaisy (Dec 29, 2014)

Being a clever boy and reversing onto my drive, I managed to catch the offside rear light and break the glass (plastic). 
Where can I get a new one please.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A photograph would help and any information you can find on the lights or the lenses. The units fitted may vary depending on the age of the van.

Autotrail could help I'm sure but if you can find the lights elsewhere they are likely to be considerably cheaper. I would hazard a guess that they might be Hella units, suggest you have a look at those online, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Remove the lens assembly and there should be a makers name on it (probably Hella) if you are very lucky there will also be a part number.

If you stuill have all the bits they will superglue together very easily !

What ever you do DONT go to Autotrail for it unless you have very deep pockets!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When I broke my rear light cluster I quickly obtained a replacement lens unit (it included bulbs) from the motorhome accessories department at Brownhills. From memory, it was around £70 including delivery.

Try telephoning them on 01636-704-201.


----------



## doodlesanddaisy (Dec 29, 2014)

looks like it might be hella 9604. Will look around.
Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/Caravan-Rear-Lights

Don't think 9064 is enough though.


----------



## doodlesanddaisy (Dec 29, 2014)

Loads of other gibberish on there but nothing that looks like a part number.


----------



## doodlesanddaisy (Dec 29, 2014)

looks like I have found one, £30, ouch. Can't order it for a week due to Christmas, but looks promising.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

I would recommend that you contact http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/. This is the retail side of Carafax who are a supplier to many of the UK manufacturers for components such as this, and they are very competitively priced.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/Caravan-Rear-Lights
> 
> .......


Good idea.


----------



## doodlesanddaisy (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Chris,
This was the site I'd found and have ordered part.
Thanks again for your help.
Geoff.


----------

